# Growing c uenoi



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

I never tested my water but my uenoi is doing well in Glendora's tab (on the harder side) water with lots of co2 and water current. I use 2 octopus 1000 needlewheel pumps for the extra current and co2 diffusion. I am also using 2 eheim classic 2217 (rated for 160g) for my 90g's filtration (with earthworm casting and clay capped with used aquasoil as the substrate).

The only time when I lost them was when I grew them emersed a few years ago - new leaves grew smaller and smaller until it went dormant. I gave up on emersed growth and went submerged. Never lost a single one so far. My experience with c striolata was the same until it was grown submerged.

Whether you are growing it submerged or emersed, would you mind sharing your experience with this crypt?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I received my Uenoi from roselines a few months back. It was already a nice healthy plant when I got it but its growth has been pretty explosive in my low tech tank in which I house other rarer crypts, CRS, snails and dwarf cories. The substrate is ADA AS and I occasionally dose TPN+ for Macro nutrients as well as flourish comprehensive and Fe. There are rootmedic complete fert tabs and rootmedic Fe tabs too. The tank only has a 13w spiral PC over it in a walmart desk lamp.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

I've done a good bit of research on this crypt since looking4roselines is tantalizing me with them. 

From my reading, I gather that it prefers a pH in the alkaline range typical of Sri Lankan crypts (7.4-8.4) and hard water.

Are you guys sticking to more hard, alkaline chemistry with this one or forcing it adapt to the average aquasoil type parameters?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have it in a pretty acidic environment that is conducive to CRS reproduction. The ADA AS and extra root tabs don't hurt either I'm sure.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

the locality of the crypt is Sg. sabal kruin. According to illumbomb's blog, the ph is on the softer side. I like to experiment a bit with emergent growth but I generally do not give specific care to my submerged grown crypts. All my submerged crypts are grown in tab water and in earthworm casting capped with aquasoil, regardless of it's origins.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Have mine growing submerged, in aquasoil. Straight tap with pfertz line and root tabs. Seems to be doing well. Anyone got a spathe yet?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

looking4roselines said:


> The only time when I lost them was when I grew them emersed a few years ago - new leaves grew smaller and smaller until it went dormant. I gave up on emersed growth and went submerged. Never lost a single one so far. My experience with c striolata was the same until it was grown submerged.


My experience with C. striolata is the opposite. Mine went dormant submerged and now is slowly coming back emersed.


----------

